# Memory upgrade help needed!!!



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

I bought 2 memory sticks to upgrade my pc, after I watched video tutorials and saw how easy it is. According to my specs here: http://www.emachines.com/ec/en/US/content/model/PT.NCV02.001 and according to the crucial.com diagnostic tool, I'm supposed to have 4 memory slots, with 2 unused.

So I opened up the tower, and I can't reach the slots! Best I can figure out, the optical drive and the hard drive are on top, and I'm scared to try to take them out. I'm afraid I'll mess up something.

I made a quick video, sorry, it's really bad quality, but in the middle you can see 2 memory slots underneath the boxes that hold the drives. 

[YOUTUBE]y7iwtW7sliQ[/YOUTUBE]

That's the thing, hard to see under there, but I can only see 2 slots. There are supposed to be 4. Where are the other 2?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

You don't show enough to be sure, but it looks like there's a drive cage there that should slide out the front, out of the way. Probably a screw or two holding it in, maybe under the front bezel.

What on earth are you doing with the computer that you need more than 3GB of memory?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

backwoodsman7 said:


> You don't show enough to be sure, but it looks like there's a drive cage there that should slide out the front, out of the way. Probably a screw or two holding it in, maybe under the front bezel.


After watching a yt video a facebook friend found that shows upgrading ram in a compact tower like I have, I have the drives out of the way and the motherboard is unobstructed. But I still only see 2 memory slots! There are supposed to be 4! 

[YOUTUBE]u4KynFIIzRQ[/YOUTUBE]




backwoodsman7 said:


> What on earth are you doing with the computer that you need more than 3GB of memory?


All kinds of movie editing stuff going on, while I also have multiple browser tabs open performing multiple tasks while posting in a deals blog.

I found myself needing to reboot too often, so I need a memory upgrade.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

Took the old sticks out, put the 2 new ones in, now I have 4g instead of 7. 

Now I contact the manufacturer and ask them why they are advertising the wrong specs.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, you've learned the hard way .... always open up the case to verify the motherboard specs and not rely on what the manufacturer states before upgrading hardware. I've been in that boat .. lesson learned too 

On that note.. if you paid for a computer advertised as having 4 DIMM slots, and there are only two I'd demand some money back.... assuming it's not an old purchase.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

The more you have the better it is now days. With Windows running so much the Minimum now is 2 gigs with many now want the minimum at 4 gigs.
I know I just ordered the max for this computer to up it to 8 Gigs, they are now saying with me running iMacs and having Lion, this summer another OS will come up and be Mountain Lion. 
Many computers whether it be Apple or PC's want to get as much as possible in RAM memory as the machine can handle.
And I can go to 8 gig for just 45 bucks, so why in the world not go to the maximum now days with memory so inexpensive as it is now?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

arabian knight said:


> The more you have the better it is now days. With Windows running so much the Minimum now is 2 gigs with many now want the minimum at 4 gigs.


Absolutely. Another thing that uses up a lot of memory is streaming video. Even if I'm not doing anything else at all, I have to reboot after only 2 or 3 hours of watching movies, otherwise it starts freezing up.


----------



## Waterwheel Farm (Oct 10, 2011)

The specs do say a maximum of 8 gigs of memory, so it doesn't really matter how many slots you have. What were the two you stuck in there? 4 each? If so, you might need to re-seat one of them as it looks like the system isn't recognizing one of them. Trying pulling them back out and switching slots if you haven't already.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

ladycat said:


> Even if I'm not doing anything else at all, I have to reboot after only 2 or 3 hours of watching movies, otherwise it starts freezing up.


Wow... I would never put up with that from an operating system. But then, I guess Linux has spoiled me to expect my computers to be stable and fast. This old laptop does just great with only 1GB memory. I watch TV or a movie on it several times a week. I reboot it probably every couple weeks or so at the most, and then it's usually only because I've installed updates.

Once again I'm amazed at what folks will spend, and put themselves through, just for the dubious privilege of running Windows.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well that is after having to PC's, I now have a Mac. I have had it with MS.
But then some need to have Windows for various reasons. 
After Apple went with Intel for their chips, I then could run a small version of Window's Messenger, which is a big deal to me, as I keep in touch with friends that way in a "live" sort of way instead of through E Mailing. LOL
And now have the stability of a Mac OS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Once again I'm amazed at what folks will spend, and put themselves through, just for the dubious privilege of running Windows.


Linux won't work for me. 100% of my money comes from online activities that involve various kinds of windows-dependent scripts. I also print coupons.

Over and over again I see people complaining on forums that they can't do (the same stuff I do) because they have linux. They try linux addons that are supposed to let them do stuff that normally can be done in windows, but they have varying degrees of success with those, and sometimes no success

I have no desire to take chances with an OS that may- and probably would- make me lose the small financial advantages I depend on.


----------

